# Friday envy



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

The surf looks so good this morning in all the surf cams. Hope you all wading this morning enjoy a heck of a day and get some Bigguns. Wish I was there too. Let us know how you all do. 
Dan


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I know the feeling Dan. I couldn't stand it so I spooled a couple of reels with my new 20# braid and searched for the JEAN SCURTU speck rig and made a couple with some 30# mono. I'm ready! 

The only thing is I don't have much faith in my jig hooks. 1/16th oz crappie jigs. I need to do some more research. I need a heavier hook.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan, I use a tandem rig with 1/4 to 3/8 oz saltwater jig heads and throw gulps. Or use top water early. I have also do well with live shrimp under corks. Cut bait or dead shrimp also works for sandies and croakers but hardheads love em too. Crappie jigs will fail so get some saltwater jigs and bit more weight on em. Good luck.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

danmanfish said:


> Dan, I use a tandem rig with 1/4 to 3/8 oz saltwater jig heads and throw gulps. Or use top water early. I have also do well with live shrimp under corks. Cut bait or dead shrimp also works for sandies and croakers but hardheads love em too. Crappie jigs will fail so get some saltwater jigs and bit more weight on em. Good luck.


I thought so. I'll pick 'em up today at lunch. Thanks!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> The only thing is I don't have much faith in my jig hooks. 1/16th oz crappie jigs. I need to do some more research. I need a heavier hook.


He uses the crappie jigs and seems to do well - never heard him have an issue with them bending/breaking due to big fish.


----------



## tunajoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Any reports on Speck's in the surf ?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

tunajoe said:


> Any reports on Speck's in the surf ?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=496318


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That Robbie Guy said:


> He uses the crappie jigs and seems to do well - never heard him have an issue with them bending/breaking due to big fish.


Jean could catch 'em with a booby pin and thread. He's just that good. :redface:


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

What surf cam is everyone using.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

C-KRIGAR said:


> What surf cam is everyone using.


I use these:

http://www.cbwebcam.com/rollover/rollovercam.htm

http://www.g-townsurf.com/

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

C-KRIGAR said:


> What surf cam is everyone using.


this one covers most of the areas..

http://www.galveston.com/webcams/


----------

